
I made a fake Twitter handle and now what? - Firegarden
https://twitter.com/googlecardboard
======
Firegarden
I thought this was pretty funny but I am wondering if there is any way to
actually do something profitable or social with it.

I have done this before and I am just curious if anyone knows more about this
kind of thing. Is it trolling?

